
I’m not feeling the async pressure - ptype
https://lucumr.pocoo.org/2020/1/1/async-pressure/
======
sanxiyn
A thread on the front page here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21927427](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21927427)

